# my N scale layout



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

thought i would share a photo of my n scale layout,i realize it has a bit more to go ,but at least i now have a starting point to build on, and lets face it i cant go backwards......bob:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes sir you got to start somewhere.
Welcome to the site, do a build thread with pictures we all love pictures. 

You need something ask, look in our for sale adds some good stuff appears once and a while.

Is that going to be your table?

Have you thought about adding foam so you can carve out a river or lake?

First layout?


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

no that is my workbench,i am going to uses a 6' x 4' sheet of ply mounted to a frame then layers of foam to form landscape,have ordered and waiting for 8 point motors and controll switches,CDA 223 controller,landscaping materials ie grasses,trees,ground covers,realistic water+effects,ballast.also some more new turnouts,bridges,lighting,signals, roadbed,so i am getting organized for a big push. the first photo of my layout was more for humor than anything,but there definitely will be progress photos. thanks.....bob


----------



## AussieNscale84 (Jul 16, 2012)

Good stuff Bob.


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

wish ebayers would post items as quick as you do.i have about 20 items that i,m waiting for,ended up buying more track,rolling stock,elec point motors ,wire ,switches,points ,track joiners,isolated joiners,auto point remote switches,PL15 micro switches plus heaps more and none of it has arrived yet grrrr


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

got some more carriages today,the ones at the back, used but as new in boxes ,and good price as well. bob


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Off and running, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

made a start today,timber frame mdf top,also worked out a layout i modified form one i saw on the forum plus added a siding and another main line,happy so far,works out at 7ft x3ft has 5 sets of points and lots of track, am using double sided track bed because i am lazy,and hopeless at doing ballast the traditional way just stick it on,stick on track ,then gravel, easy.......bob


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

slight change of layout to previous photo....bob


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

another change to my layout,the siding is now a crossover then joins the loop,wish my trackbed would turn up so i can stop changing the layout and get on with it........bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks like a pretty good grade getting up to the bridge, did you figure out the percentage of the incline?


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

big ed said:


> That looks like a pretty good grade getting up to the bridge, did you figure out the percentage of the incline?


it maybe looks steeper than it actually is,the bridge is about 1 1/2 inches high off the deck, maybe i could lower the first two pylons on the left of photo that may flatten it a bit....bob


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree, that does look very steep for such a short distance. Looks good though. Do you plan on adding a cross over between the two long runs of the main lain?


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

93firebird said:


> I agree, that does look very steep for such a short distance. Looks good though. Do you plan on adding a cross over between the two long runs of the main lain?


 sure do here is the old setup before i added the bridge.......bob


----------



## AussieNscale84 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking good Bob.


----------



## robyn2839 (Aug 19, 2013)

now for the fun stuff,this is the best bit i reckon, make it up as i go, the extra wires at the point motors is for pl-15 microswitches to change signal lights,well thats the plan..bob


----------

